# [Biete] FIFA12 - CD Key - 200% nicht verbraucht



## MisterCritics (19. Oktober 2011)

FIFA 12 CD-key für 32 Euro. Am liebsten mit PayPal. Ihr bekommt alle meine Daten sollte der CD-Key nicht funktionieren was absolut nicht der Fall sein wird.

Ich weiß solche Sachen sind meist sehr riskant aber ich kann euch versichern das alles passt.

Lg

EDIT:
Verkauft


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Oktober 2011)

Downloadkey (Steam, Origin) oder wirklich nur ein Cd-Key? 
Der Verkauf von CD-Keys ohne Spiel ist i.d.R. illegal, da die am Anfang alle funktionieren - aber nach 
ein paar Wochen werden die dann meist doch gesperrt. Und wenn man keinen Kaufbeleg oder das 
Originalspiel nachweisen kann, ist das Geld weg.

Und vor allem würden einige ja so ein Vermögen machen können. Einfach Billig-Importe von Fifa 12 aus Thailand 
in großer Menge für 8€ das Stück einkaufen und hier als "angeblich deutsche Version" für über 30€ weiterverkaufen.

Da helfen auch "Kontaktdaten" nicht wirklich was, zumal die ja nicht stimmen müssen.


----------



## MisterCritics (19. Oktober 2011)

Downloadkey natürlich, hat sich aber schon erledigt.

Ist eine lange Sache wie das zustande gekommen ist. EA hat mir gestern einen downloadkey zukommen lassen weil bei der Installationsanweisung in der Hülle der DVD kein CD-Key dabei war. Bevor ich jedoch EA livesupport kontaktiert habe, schickte ich eine Email an Amazon. Das war am Montag. Heute mach ich meine mailbox auf und stelle fest das Amazon ohne meine Zustimmung gleich nochmal FIFA12 verschickt hat. Das konnte ich dann auch nicht stornieren weil die Ware schon versendet wurde.

Gut hab ich mir gedacht, denn schick ich das kommende wieder zurück. Hab auch schon das Rücksendeetikett ausgedruckt ^^

Tja um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen...Heute ist FIFA12 angekommen, jedoch hat mein Bruder das Ding aufgemacht weil er geglaubt hat es ist der FIFA Manager 12. Tja, jetzt hab ich FIFA 12 2 mal bezahlt und verkautfe jetzt den Downloadkey von EA den ich Gott sei Dank noch nicht verwendet habe.

D.h. ich mach einen verlust von 10 euro. Amazon kostet 35 euro plus 7 Euro MWSt. 

Aber danke für die Info, denn das hätt ich zB nicht gewusst. Das man nur mit dem CD Key nichts anfangen kann UND das es illegal ist.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Oktober 2011)

Amazon... warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht. 
Danke für die Erklärung.


----------

